# YR channel report 12/12



## rip_fc3 (Nov 18, 2006)

We left out after work on a ski boat (and left the fishing boat at home) with a couple of rods and lures at around 3:30. headed toward the spit. We rolled around the green/red can just northreast of the spit for a while, saw some birds working on the gloucester side of of the channel with a few boats around and headed towards them then all of a sudden, bam, bam two rods down. We continued to catch fish up to the slot limit for about half an hour, after our limit we headed in as the sun went down, all and all it was a nice day after work excpecially since it was 70 degrees outside. a fun afternoon.




these pictures are from all the fish crammed under the cushions in the bow


















this was found in the belly if you can tell


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

cool! all that and you got some bait back


----------



## rip_fc3 (Nov 18, 2006)

o yea, my lure and a bunker from the belly


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

congrats on the catch


----------

